
‘Luxury beliefs’ are the latest status symbol for rich Americans - randomname2
https://nypost.com/2019/08/17/luxury-beliefs-are-the-latest-status-symbol-for-rich-americans/
======
bediger4000
This strikes me as a politically biased article. The "luxury beliefs" are all
those typically said to be liberal, or at least not conservative beliefs. Some
very obvious luxury beliefs that didn't get included: anti-vax, Qanon, the
weird anti-higher-education thing, flat-earth, and creationism.

The author probably could have made a more coherent argument if he'd included
some of the non-liberal luxury beliefs. There's huge evidence against them.

~~~
richliss
I think this article is a medium at best quality article about this important
subject.

If this article seems biased and it probably is a bit, that shouldn’t take
away from the reality of how these attention seeking narcissistic people on
both sides are holding and broadcasting these views not because they believe
in them but because others elevate them in society for them or shower them
with praise.

If the article had mentioned corrupt tv preachers making money and having
power by claiming to be Christians then that would have probably helped not
make it seem so one sided.

I know people who say “I’m a communist” but they don’t actually do anything to
back up that statement and are effectively tourists. I often say to them that
they and their other communist friends could form their own commune, invite
the poor and needy to join them and share their wealth to support each other
and be equal. The problem with that of course is that camera lens the person
wants to buy, and the expensive craft beer they like drinking and the new
MacBook they want would all go out of the window whilst people they don’t know
would suddenly have more food, shelter etc.

Truly good people don’t generally feel the need to tell people about the good
things they do. You can find them volunteering quietly at food banks,
churches, after school clubs, synagogues, mosques, youth sports leagues etc.

Anyone in this day and age who goes around telling others that they are a flat
earther is either mentally ill or trying to be more interesting and is
attention seeking.

~~~
bediger4000
Except that this article was missing the "both sides" aspect - it was just
bagging on nominally "liberal" beliefs. Your viewpoints, while legit, don't
apply to this article without the both sides that's so common nowadays.

